# does bigger = stronger?



## socc3r_Freak (Nov 19, 2005)

i was wondering which is the best way to become stronger.  I want to become bigger but I also want to become stronger.  I feel as though i am getting bigger but i'm not so sure about the stronger part.  Yes i do see myself being able to lift heavier weights but i feel as though i am only able to do it for jus that one rep.  Some of my friends have smaller arms then i do but they can beat me in arm wrestling or in sports i feel as though they are stronger then i am even though i am bigger.  Whenever i flex my muscles i feel as though they arent rock hard and for some of my friends they have smaller arms but when they flex their muscles its much harder then my muscles are.  So i was wondering if jus getting bigger would increase my strength.  If not what should i do to increase my strength.  But i do still want to get bigger.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

Many here will tell you no...................but I recommend you look up Hypertrophy in an Anatomy and Physiology book............read all sections that discuss it..........then you tell me.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes it does.  Neuro-effeciency can only take you so far before your muscle must grow.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

Anything else is just speculation..............or the flavor of the month bull shit pseudo science sales pitch.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 19, 2005)

Which is why until I always recommend people to train with moderately low reps (4-8) for the first year or two.  Building a solid foundation of strength will get you bigger, FASTER than trying other types of workouts, especially during the beginning and intermediate stage.


----------



## kenwood (Nov 19, 2005)

i'm goin to have to say NO b/c their are guys much taller and bigger than me and i'm lifting more than them...my dad is bigger than me and i'm putting up bigger numbers than him


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Which is why until I always recommend people to train with moderately low reps (4-8) for the first year or two.  Building a solid foundation of strength will get you bigger, FASTER than trying other types of workouts, especially during the beginning and intermediate stage.



I agree but I recommend 8-10 reps until you know what the fuck you are doing......................then 5-10 is best, mixing it up as you go of course.

camarosuper6  knows his shit............so take his advise!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree.  


Take my advice.



Hell, I still train that way.  I dunno what you do big guy, but I never (unless some sort of anamoly occurs) go higher than 10, and try to stay 8 and under.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> *
> Take my advice.
> ...





I mix it up.....for example deltoids: Db press 6 reps then lateral raises 8 reps followed by upright rows 10-12 reps.

But that is just what I do now......in 2 months I might be doing all sets for 6 or 8 reps..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 19, 2005)

Why dont you post pics.... Im sure its already been answered, but I dont come on here as often as I used too... so flatter me.


----------



## kenwood (Nov 19, 2005)

pics...stats...diet


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 19, 2005)

Bigger definitely does not necessarily mean stronger. Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is very possible, and wouldn't improve strength. However, you can see guys in the 180s putting up 400+ for the olympic front squat. They're definitely not what you'd call huge, but certainly strong.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Bigger definitely does not necessarily mean stronger. *Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is very possible*, and wouldn't improve strength. However, you can see guys in the 180s putting up 400+ for the olympic front squat. They're definitely not what you'd call huge, but certainly strong.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Shutup before I KO you SON!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2005)

bigger muscles have the potential to be stronger muscles.  BY increasing the corss sectional area of a muscle you have the ability to also increase your strength if proper neurological stimulation is there.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 20, 2005)

no


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 20, 2005)

At the beginning no, after 6 or so weeks, yes.  Then, after a certain amount of time determined by your genetics, no again.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 20, 2005)

does hank visser = gay????????/of course it does


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 20, 2005)

If your getting bigger muscle wise and not fat wise, then your getting stronger. Those muscles aren't growning because your getting weaker. 

*How many reps*

Your muscles contain two types of tissues, (type 1) and (type 2) fibers.. Type 2 fibers contain the most growth potential so those are the ones you will want to concentrate on if your a bodybuilder. Theres 3 sub-categories of these type-2 fibers. "A-fibers", "B-fibers" and "C-fibers." 

You need to stimulate all three. This is done by vary rep ranges. A-fibers 12-15 reps, B-fibers 6-10 reps and C-fibers 1-5 reps. For maximum growth you need to work all the rep ranges. This is why Gopro's system probably works so good for those who use it


Tough


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 20, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Why dont you post pics.... Im sure its already been answered, but I dont come on here as often as I used too... so flatter me.


Here.





He's in the black shirt


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 20, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Who's the old asshole standing to his right. Oh shit that's my old fat ass


----------



## socc3r_Freak (Nov 20, 2005)

so whats the best way to increase my strength.  Low reps or high reps??  Also will i become bigger even if i concentrate more on becomeing stronger than becomeing bigger.  Or which is best to get big then get strong or get strong then get big?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 I thought that was the term for growing muscles that don't increase in strength...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I thought that was the term for growing muscles that don't increase in strength...



You're right, it's an increase in the volume of intracellular fluid of skeletal muscle. which doesn't make you stronger.  Myofibrillar hypertrophy does increase strength, and the potential to gain more.

There is not a linear relationship.  However, all else being equal (Neuromuscular efficiency, personal anatomy, etc.), bigger does mean stronger.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2005)

> There is not a linear relationship. However, all else being equal (Neuromuscular efficiency, personal anatomy, etc.), bigger does mean stronger.



exactly/  And it is easy to see too.  Just look at any olympic weightlifting or powerlifting meet.  The heavier the classes get the more the weight increases.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 21, 2005)

there some honeys there tough didja get to drill any???????/


----------

